# Logitech G430 Ich hör mich selbst!



## Plac3bo (9. Juli 2013)

*Logitech G430 Ich hör mich selbst!*

Hey Leute, ich bin hier neu im Forum also bitte nicht schlagen wenn ich irgendwas falsch gemacht habe, zumindest nicht ins Gesicht 
Ich hab mir heute voller Freude das neue G430 7.1 Headset von Logitech zugelegt. Diese Vorfreude hat sich aber langsam gelegt, als ich festgestellt habe dass ich mich selber höre, sobald ich das Ding über USB anschließe. Ich habe gedacht "Gut okay, dann halt Klinkenbuchse" und merkte schnell, dass die Quali dann nicht mehr so berauschend ist^^ In der Logitech Gaming Software kann man außer der Lautstärke und dem Equalizer nichts anpassen *grummel*
Das Micro ist in Windows auch nicht als Wiedergabegerät eingestellt, habe ich extra nochmal geprüft. 
Ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir helfen  Danke im vorraus!
MfG, Plac3bo


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2013)

Geh nochmal zu "Sound" bei der Systemsteuerung, da wo oben auch steht "Wiedergabe" - das steht auch "Aufnahme", geh mal dorthin. Da sollte NUR das Mic vom Headset aktiviert sein, ich weiß da nicht, wie das genau heißt - der MicIn vom Onboardsound heißt zB oft einfach "Mikrofon" und drunter steht zB "Via Realtek" oder so. Bei Dir ist vermutlich "Stereomix" oder so was aktiv.

Falls kein passendes Feld zu sehen ist, dann per Rechtklick "deaktivierte/getrennte Geräte anzeigen" nen Haken machen.


----------



## Plac3bo (9. Juli 2013)

Wie gesagt, habe alles schon gecheckt und außer dem Logitech G430 ist nichts aktiviert, weder in Wiedergabe noch in Aufnahme, noch sonst irgendwo :x


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2013)

Plac3bo schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, habe alles schon gecheckt und außer dem Logitech G430 ist nichts aktiviert, weder in Wiedergabe noch in Aufnahme, noch sonst irgendwo :x



Und es gibt bei "Aufnahme" nichts anderes? Also, da kann man nicht NUR das Mic aktivieren oder so?


Gibt es vlt. ne neuere Software von Logitech? Oder kann es auch dem Tool liegen, mit dem Du das Headset nutzt?



Alle anderen Treiber aktuell, also auch Mainboard usw? Windowsupdates?


----------



## Plac3bo (10. Juli 2013)

Okay, danke für deine Hilfe bisher, aber ich hab herausgefunden dass man das bei dem Headset nicht abstellen kann  Es soll eine Funktion sein, um sich selbst zu hören und nicht ungewollt zu laut zu sprechen... Vielleicht wird sich das demnächst durch eine Einstellung deaktivieren lassen, aber vorerst werde ich wohl damit leben müssen


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2013)

Plac3bo schrieb:


> Okay, danke für deine Hilfe bisher, aber ich hab herausgefunden dass man das bei dem Headset nicht abstellen kann  Es soll eine Funktion sein, um sich selbst zu hören und nicht ungewollt zu laut zu sprechen... Vielleicht wird sich das demnächst durch eine Einstellung deaktivieren lassen, aber vorerst werde ich wohl damit leben müssen


Die Funktion macht durchaus Sinn, zB hab ich fürs Handy InEar-Kopfhörer, die meine Ohren sehr "abdichten", und wenn ich nen Anruf kriege und spreche, höre ich mich selber fast gar nicht bzw. würde rumbrüllen müssen, damit ich mich selber höre   ich nehm daher dann einen der Hörer immer raus.

Aber komisch, dass man das nicht abstellen kann oder wenigstens leiser machen kann ^^


----------



## DerBloody (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute Ich habe auch dieses Problem gehabt bis heute!

Ich habe auf der Facebook Page von Logitech ein Bild von einem User gesehen.

*Haydan Yesilbala:*

alle die einen g430 Headset haben und sich selber über mik. hören hier ein Bild dazu womit sich das ausschalten lässt .....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab mich extra hier registriert um euch das zu sagen


----------



## Cynik (7. August 2013)

Du bist ein Held    Habs mir auch gerade eben gekauft und war total entsetzt... DANKEEE


----------



## extrarecyle (8. August 2013)

Danke. Du hast dich extra angemeldet um uns das zu zeigen ich hab mich extra angemeldet um das zu sehen


----------



## HamsterKalle (17. August 2013)

Jo vielen Dank. Habe das G430 auch erst seit heute und die Anmeldung um der Bild zu sehen hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## KingBbGg (17. August 2013)

1 Frage. Bei mir sagen meine TS Kollegen immer, dass ich beim Sprechen  lauter und leise werden (Wie wen man beim Potentiometer am Lautsprecher  herumspielt). Kennt da wer eine Lösung? Danke im Vorraus.

UND,
Danke, Ich habs nur ein wenig runtergedreht, weil mich das Rauschen (sogar beim Stummschalten) gestört hat . Ausserdem, hab mich auch extra angemeldet um das zu sehen.


----------



## Gastroprofi (9. September 2013)

OK, lool, vielen Dank, da soll man mal drauf kommen^^


----------



## S-id-ney1 (30. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank für das Bild. Aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, funktioniert das Mikrofon ja auch nicht mehr, wenn ich den Pegel auf 0 setze und außerdem noch ein Häkchen dort setze. Oder irre ich mich...


----------



## tapferertoaser (30. Oktober 2013)

*lol* Ich hab mir das auch letztens geholt und höre mich weder selber noch ist im TS irgend ein Rauschen zu sehen bei der Mikro einstellung, solange es über usb verbunden ist.


----------



## S-id-ney1 (30. Oktober 2013)

Hab das Bild mittlerweile kapiert. Es bezog sich auf die Wiedergabeeinstellung nicht die Aufnahmeeinstellung. Jetzt habe ich nur noch das Problem, dass die Rauschunterdrückung mich gerade am Anfang eines Satzes abhackt.


----------



## apokalyptica2k13 (7. November 2013)

ebenfalls extra angemeldet... ^^


----------



## GiGx (8. November 2013)

*kein rauschen?*

hallo,

habe mich auch extra angemeldet um das bild anzuschauen 

wollte mir nämlich dieses headset holen, habe das logitech f540 (glaube ich) für ps3 und xbox, welches ich allerdings auch am pc benutze, allerdings stört mich hier das rausche extrem, wenn das mikro angeschaltet ist.

deswegen will ich umsteigen und wollte nun fragen ob das bei diesem gerät auch der fall ist.
dass ich mich selbst höre stört mich nicht so sehr, ist bei meinem jetzigen headset auch so, nur das rauschen nervt extrem, vorallem in momenten in denen es beim gaming drauf ankommst  außerdem hat es seeehr oft aussetzer, so dass ich 2-3 sekunden gar nichts mehr höre... für ein headset in dieser preisklasse absolut unbefriedigend.

kann mir jemand mit erfahrung mitteilen ob logitech das bei diesem gerär besser gelöst hat?


----------



## Kanu (4. Dezember 2013)

Großes Dankeschön! Hat mir den Tag gerettet, war schon kurz davor das teil wieder wegzubringen!


----------



## AlphaBeatzZ (4. Januar 2014)

Ich hab mir es heute gekauft und zum glück direkt diesen Post gefunden danke ^^


----------



## Bal0r (17. Januar 2014)

Geil vielen vielen dank!!!!  Hab mir auch das G430 gekauft und es hat genervt. Mein Bruder hat sich das G930 gegönnt und bei ihm gibt es bei der Logitch-Software ein Häkchen-Kästchen...

Danke noch mal!!!


----------



## ryuck86 (22. Januar 2014)

Ich bedanke mich auch 
 Gestern gekauft, heute getestet und NEIIIIIIN  Dank des Posts 1a !

 Gruss


----------



## Hararth (2. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß, dass hat jetzt schon jeder geschrieben, der das gesehen hat, aber danke noch einmal, weil du auch mir weitergeholfen hast, ich hab mich auch extra registriert damit ich das sehen konnte. danke nochmal


----------



## D4v1d03 (5. Februar 2014)

@Derbloddy
DU BIST MEIN HELD
Mein g430 ist heute angekommen und nach ein paar minuten fiel es mir dann auch auf auf. Hab mich auch extra wegen dem bild angemeldet


----------



## st4nbob (15. Februar 2014)

Super! Ich denke das dieses Forum hier einige Leute mehr bekommen hat wegen diesem Bild 

Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## MisterSmith (15. Februar 2014)

st4nbob schrieb:


> Super! Ich denke das dieses Forum hier einige Leute mehr bekommen hat wegen diesem Bild


Naja, wenn man nicht aktiv ist dann ist das eigentlich nur Ressourcenverschwendung der PC Games Server, da wird ja für jeden Nutzer ein kleiner Speicherplatz für Bilder reserviert.  

Auf dem Bild ist übrigens folgendes zu sehen:
Ein offenes Fenster von Sound aus der Systemsteuerung von Windows nehme ich an, in dem Lautsprecher markiert und dann darunter Eigenschaften angeklickt wurde.
Und daneben ein weiteres Fenster (Eigenschaften von Lautsprecher) mit dem Reiter Pegel in dem die Lautstärke vom Mikrofon auf 0 gesetzt ist.


----------



## Delloe (2. März 2014)

wen ich das so umstelle und z B im teamspeake rede hört man mich nicht weil das mic doch dann aus ist also keine wirklich gute lösung


----------



## creeperpic (11. März 2014)

Danke war sehr hilfreich


----------



## J0DL3R (16. März 2014)

+1

Hab mich gerade auch extra deshalb angemeldet und muss sagen - ich wurde nicht enttäuscht 

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Diirtyx3 (3. Juni 2014)

auch extra dadafür angemeldet *schon pipi in den augen* danke :*


----------



## Leon312 (18. Juli 2014)

Ähm ja Ich hab auch das G930 und das selbe Problem kann aber das Kästchen nicht finden ... kannst du dein bro mal fragen wo er das Häckchen gemacht hat ?
Der weg mit dem bild geht auch nicht Bei mir wird da NUr der Lautsprecher angezeigt


----------



## Peeker (27. Juli 2014)

Suuuper vielen Dank!! Die Anmeldung hat sich absolut gelohnt!!!


----------



## neulingling (3. Oktober 2014)

Hab mich auch extra registriert  Dankööö


----------



## locke872014 (11. Oktober 2014)

Hab mir auch heute dass g430 geholt und war auch erstmal schockiert mich selber zu hören die ganze zeit..... danke für dass Bild.....^^


----------



## Nighty1987 (30. Oktober 2014)

DerBloody schrieb:


> Hallo Leute Ich habe auch dieses Problem gehabt bis heute!
> 
> Ich habe auf der Facebook Page von Logitech ein Bild von einem User gesehen.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Post. War auch erst mal extrem verwirrt. Darauf wäre ich echt nicht gekommen


----------



## Creamshock (3. Dezember 2014)

Sauber! Mensch, das war echt nervig.
Super Tipp, Danke! (:

Bleibt geschmeidig! (:


----------



## Dennsen86 (23. Dezember 2014)

extra angemeldet! aber mega gut, dass es klappt!


----------



## Hagibart (12. Januar 2015)

boa danke endlich ist das scheiß rauschen weg


----------



## schark (12. Januar 2015)

hallo habe auch das 430 die einstellungen so gemacht wie auf dem bild aber höre mich immernoch selber noch jemand eine andere idde sonst schemiss ich den scheiss von logitech weit aus dem fenster 
mein altes HS das eigelich nicht für die anwendung am PC geignet ist sondern eigelich nur ps3 funzt einwanfrei nur das 430 nert mich tierisch


----------



## zweifive (17. Januar 2015)

der typ der das bild mit der lösung gepostet hat ist mein held!!!!!!!
hab mich extra registriert um das bild zu öffnen


----------



## zeitza (3. März 2015)

*Kein Rauschen mehr!*

Ich möchte die Lösung des Problems nochmal hervorheben, weil auch ich mich extra angemeldet habe, um das Bild zu öffnen. Vielen Dank



DerBloody schrieb:


> Hallo Leute Ich habe auch dieses Problem gehabt bis heute!
> 
> Ich habe auf der Facebook Page von Logitech ein Bild von einem User gesehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maxi1337 (13. März 2015)

ich auch


----------



## Madman45 (13. März 2015)

DerBloody schrieb:


> Hallo Leute Ich habe auch dieses Problem gehabt bis heute!
> 
> Ich habe auf der Facebook Page von Logitech ein Bild von einem User gesehen.
> 
> ...



Ist zwar n alter post, aber hast auch mir sehr geholfen


----------



## Midnight33 (17. April 2015)

Bei mir funktioniert es leider nicht. Ich hör mich zwar nicht mehr selber reden aber wenn der Pegel auf 0 gestellt ist dann kann ich im TS auch nicht reden. Bitte um Hilfe. Danke


----------



## BryanRP00 (5. Mai 2015)

Du bist mein held!


----------



## langeweile161 (12. Mai 2015)

DerBloody: Du bist der Beste!


----------



## gasjul (15. Mai 2015)

Danke !!!! Hab mir grad das Teil gegönnt und war ziemlich schockiert als ich meine Tastatur und mich hörte..... Das Mikro funktioniert übrigens trotzdem weiter !


----------



## agarossa (27. Mai 2015)

bester mann!


----------



## Monstersquad1 (6. August 2015)

Cool mir hats auch geholfen danke DD


----------



## Kyubey (22. August 2015)

Danke der beste


----------



## Joschey (27. August 2015)

*Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





DerBloody schrieb:


> Hallo Leute Ich habe auch dieses Problem gehabt bis heute!
> 
> Ich habe auf der Facebook Page von Logitech ein Bild von einem User gesehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## stefanomazz (5. September 2015)

Thanks from Fabian!

AMENA


----------



## Radovan100 (23. September 2015)

Vielen dank


----------



## blackwolfskin (3. November 2015)

DANKE ENDLICH DIE LÖSUNG


----------



## manuelpaseo (12. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe es genau so eingestellt, ich höre mich trotzdem weiterhin reden und alle sonstigen Geräusche. Das nervt.... !


----------



## HustePusteBlume (12. Dezember 2015)

manuelpaseo schrieb:


> Ich habe es genau so eingestellt, ich höre mich trotzdem weiterhin reden und alle sonstigen Geräusche. Das nervt.... !


Schau mal in deinen Aufnahmegeräten (rechtsclick auf das Lautsprecher Symbol auf der Taskleiste) ob dort der Steromix aktiv ist.
Falls ja diesen deaktivieren.


----------



## Malwina (24. Dezember 2015)

Omg Danke Dir für diesen Tipp!


----------



## MomoomoM2000 (25. Dezember 2015)

Nice man! Danke! hast mich gesaved! Danke!


----------



## McNulty (30. Dezember 2015)

Top, heute gekauft extra hierfür registiert. Foto 100% hilfe!


----------



## mccgeti (23. Januar 2016)

WOAAAA DANKESCHÖN!!!! ich dachte schon das bleibt immer


----------



## ForboJack (25. März 2016)

Danke sehr


----------



## Nikkey1995 (7. Juni 2016)

extra angemeldet für das Bild  
DANKE!


----------



## kebmod (16. Juni 2016)

Geht mir genauso...
Vielen Dank


----------



## rabxx (26. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
leider hat mir Bloody's Lösungsvorschlag nicht weiter geholfen, habe mich weiterhin gehört.
Habe allerdings, nach endlosem Häkchen setzen und entfernen, eine Lösung gefunden! 
Ich bin wie folgt vorgegangen:
Rechte Maustaste auf Lautsprechersymbol 
Aufnahmegeräte
Eigenschaften
Abhören
Dann bei "dieses Gerät als Wiedergabequelle verwenden" Häkchen entfernen.

Und schon hatte ich kein Echo oder Rauschen mehr.
Auch ich habe mich wegen diesem Problem hier registriert 
So wünsche viel Spass mit dem G430 und nen nette Tag
bb


----------



## FloppyDisk84 (18. Juli 2016)

Oh mein Gott, seit Jahren habe ich Logitech Headsets und immer hat mich das Rauschen genervt.
Danke !


----------



## x300x (3. August 2016)

geil bro ty sir


----------



## axcezonair (28. August 2016)

ehy ich danke dir sooooo ich würde dich küssen (auf die wange "NO HOMO")


----------



## KartoffelKing (1. September 2016)

DerBloody schrieb:


> Hallo Leute Ich habe auch dieses Problem gehabt bis heute!
> 
> Ich habe auf der Facebook Page von Logitech ein Bild von einem User gesehen.
> 
> ...



Mein Held


----------



## basti4k (4. November 2016)

ich habe leider keine zwei Pegel!
Habe nur den "Lautsprecher" Pegel
Ich habe das Logitech  g633 via USB angeschlossen.


----------



## basti4k (4. November 2016)

hab es endlich: Sidetöne unter der Logitech Software, den Regler auf 0 !


----------



## Th3Fr34k187 (17. Dezember 2016)

DerBloody schrieb:


> Hallo Leute Ich habe auch dieses Problem gehabt bis heute!
> 
> Ich habe auf der Facebook Page von Logitech ein Bild von einem User gesehen.
> 
> ...




Richtig gut. Vielen Dank!


----------



## FloModYT (25. Juni 2019)

Bei Mir zeigt es Mikrovon nicht an ( Windows 10)


----------



## kruse89 (2. Juli 2019)

extra angemeldet für das Bild   deutsche porno
DANKE!


----------



## FreiSenter (2. Juli 2020)

*Ich kenne das "Problem "*



Plac3bo schrieb:


> Okay, danke für deine Hilfe bisher, aber ich hab herausgefunden dass man das bei dem Headset nicht abstellen kann  Es soll eine Funktion sein, um sich selbst zu hören und nicht ungewollt zu laut zu sprechen... Vielleicht wird sich das demnächst durch eine Einstellung deaktivieren lassen, aber vorerst werde ich wohl damit leben müssen



Ich selbst habe auch eins der G reihe und war anfangs auch stark verunsichert, dass man sich selbst hören kann. Mittlerweile sehe ich es als das beste feature an. Ich habe neulich das HyperX meiner Freundin auf gehabt und war schocliert da ich mich selbst wieder kaum verstand und immer anfing lauter zu werden. Da man seine eigene stimme nicht hörte. Ich habe aber vergessen wie das Feature heißt, welches logitech verwendet.


----------

